# Tuskeegee Airman Approaching 100th Birthday Asks For BD Cards



## OneEyedDiva (May 2, 2022)

First of all, retired Sgt. Butler looks amazing to be 99 years old!  His birthday is on May 21st. Article excerpts:
_"Butler is believed to be the last surviving Tuskegee Airmen in Rhode Island. Nicknamed Red Tails, the Tuskegee Airmen were a group of Black military pilots who made history fighting in World War II, breaking barriers and leading the way in desegregating the U.S. military."_
He was going to join the Canadian air force with a friend but after signing up his parents didn't approve, so he joined the American air force.
_"Butler would become a mechanic for the Tuskegee Airmen — working on legendary planes, all while dealing with racism."

"Being in Tuskeegee, Alabama, it wasn't very acceptable to white people for Black soldiers to be walking around," Butler said.
"Today, he has awards, coins and so much more documenting his accomplishments.
But he's looking for one more thing: birthday cards." 

"You can mail your happy birthday wishes to Victor W. Butler, in the care of Gary Butler. The address is P.O. box 3523, Cranston, Rhode Island, 02910." _And he promised to read every one. I'm going to send one.  Here's the full article which includes a YT video.
https://www.kcra.com/article/tuskegee-airman-birthday-cards-100/39839184

@Pecos @Paco Dennis @dseag2


----------



## Remy (May 2, 2022)

This brought tears to my eyes. I'm sending a card!

Wasn't acceptable to white people for black soldiers to be walking around. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2022)

Remy said:


> This brought tears to my eyes. I'm sending a card!
> 
> Wasn't acceptable to white people for black soldiers to be walking around. Heartbreaking.


That is so very sad, and this belief system continues on to this day and age.


----------



## dseag2 (May 2, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> First of all, retired Sgt. Butler looks amazing to be 99 years old!  His birthday is on May 21st. Article excerpts:
> _"Butler is believed to be the last surviving Tuskegee Airmen in Rhode Island. Nicknamed Red Tails, the Tuskegee Airmen were a group of Black military pilots who made history fighting in World War II, breaking barriers and leading the way in desegregating the U.S. military."_
> He was going to join the Canadian air force with a friend but after signing up his parents didn't approve, so he joined the American air force.
> _"Butler would become a mechanic for the Tuskegee Airmen — working on legendary planes, all while dealing with racism."
> ...


I will buy and mail that birthday card!  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Remy (May 5, 2022)

In the mail this morning. I hope the gentlemen gets thousands of cards.


----------



## dseag2 (May 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> First of all, retired Sgt. Butler looks amazing to be 99 years old!  His birthday is on May 21st. Article excerpts:
> _"Butler is believed to be the last surviving Tuskegee Airmen in Rhode Island. Nicknamed Red Tails, the Tuskegee Airmen were a group of Black military pilots who made history fighting in World War II, breaking barriers and leading the way in desegregating the U.S. military."_
> He was going to join the Canadian air force with a friend but after signing up his parents didn't approve, so he joined the American air force.
> _"Butler would become a mechanic for the Tuskegee Airmen — working on legendary planes, all while dealing with racism."
> ...


I finally watched the video, and he does indeed look amazing!  I'm buying the card on Monday and will send my best wishes to him.


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2022)

I posted my card to him, a couple of days ago


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2022)

I mailed my card earlier this week.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> First of all, retired Sgt. Butler looks amazing to be 99 years old!  His birthday is on May 21st. Article excerpts:
> _"Butler is believed to be the last surviving Tuskegee Airmen in Rhode Island. Nicknamed Red Tails, the Tuskegee Airmen were a group of Black military pilots who made history fighting in World War II, breaking barriers and leading the way in desegregating the U.S. military."_
> He was going to join the Canadian air force with a friend but after signing up his parents didn't approve, so he joined the American air force.
> _"Butler would become a mechanic for the Tuskegee Airmen — working on legendary planes, all while dealing with racism."
> ...



They were some great, great men.  Among the most decorated soldiers in WWII.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

Update. Need some good news.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 25, 2022)

Remy said:


> Update. Need some good news.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this Remy  It uplifted me indeed.  I've got a big smile on my face right now. This is certainly needed during these tragic times.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

You're welcome @OneEyedDiva  12,000 cards. That was amazing and I'm sure more were mailed in!

Sorry I can't get that code out of there when I post videos.


----------



## dseag2 (May 25, 2022)

Mine was one of the 12,000.  I thanked him for his service and congratulated him on his 100th birthday.  I'm so glad he got his wish!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Mine was one of the 12,000.  I thanked him for his service and congratulated him on his 100th birthday.  I'm so glad he got his wish!


Very nice of you. I did the same thing @dseag2. When I was looking at the video in this OP, I thought I saw my card, but it wasn't. It was one with a very similar design and colors. It would've been so cool if out of all those cards they showed mine.


----------

